# Installing FreeBSD on VirtualBox



## Fabian15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello guys.

Host O.S.: Windows7

I have a question, I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 using Virtual Box. Installation goes smoothly, I get to choose al the options, configure filesystems and all. But the problem is when it finishes it asks me for a system reboot, when system start try's to boot the only thing that gets displayed is:


```
FATAL:no bootable medium found! system halted
```

I already tryed poking around in virtualbox's options to no avail, enabled/disabled support for VT-x/AMD-V. In Storage section, disabled IDE and configured a SCSI controller and nothing. Any help you could provide is welcome. 

Thanks for you help.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2011)

As far as I know it only works when you choose PIIX4 as the IDE controller.


----------



## Fabian15 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello.

After about 20 reinstalls I finally got FreeBSD running, :-D

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2011)

I've always just accepted the defaults and it worked.  But I haven't needed to do it often.  What did you have to do differently?


----------

